# fish on bottom of tank



## gwynnie (Mar 7, 2012)

hi again,i have 3 swordfish in my tank,and for the last few day's the swordifh and the balloon fish have been resting on bottom of the tank,i fed them this morning and none of the fish seamed to be eating,there very lifeless.1 of the swordfish has fin rot,so have moved her to hospital tank,

was just wondering why the rest where all at bottom of tank,iv tested the water using the api testing kits,amonina is on 0,ph is at 6.5,nitrates is at 0.5 and the nitrites is on 0, could some1 plz give me some advice as to what to do,iv put meds in for fin rot


----------



## InsaneIchthyology (Apr 8, 2012)

what's the temperature at? That could be the issue...or something else I'm not quite sure.


----------



## gwynnie (Mar 7, 2012)

hi the temp is at 27,28 at mo,i turned it up cause they had white spot,but that cleared


----------



## InsaneIchthyology (Apr 8, 2012)

Hmm...well the ideal pH for mollies is 7 or 8, but yours is pretty close so I don't think that would be affecting them too much. Have you had these fish for awhile or are they new?


----------



## gwynnie (Mar 7, 2012)

we've had the swordfish and the dalmation mollies for about 2 months,averything was fine until saturday night,i do water chages every sat,since the water became good


----------



## gwynnie (Mar 7, 2012)

it was saturday night i noticed that 1 of the swordfish had fin rot so have moved it out and treated it with fin rot med,only fish that are not at the bottom are the rainbow fish and the silver tipped sharks.


----------



## InsaneIchthyology (Apr 8, 2012)

The water change could be the issue. They might just be a little stunned from that. If I were in your position, I would just wait a day or two. Keep putting a little bit of food in the tank just in case.


----------



## gwynnie (Mar 7, 2012)

ok shall do that,thx so much.


----------



## gwynnie (Mar 7, 2012)

*swordfish not acting look it should be*

hi again,

when i woke up this morning 1 of my swordfish has died.
and the other 2 are still lying on bottom of tank,1 is swimming very strange sideways,and when the currant catches him,he just tips to 1 side,any idea's how i can save them :-(


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

The API test kit does not give Nitrate readings at 0.5, are you sure you do not mean NITRITES. If it is Nitrite then your tank is going through a mini cycle.

Is the tank planted?


----------



## gwynnie (Mar 7, 2012)

api test kit

ph is at 6.6 amonia is at 0ppm,nitrite oppm nitrate is at 5.0ppm,sorry put it in wrong


----------

